# 2013 Evo Red Racing weight



## m66 (May 29, 2013)

Anybody weigh a 2013 Red Racing frame? I just picked up a used frame set - 52cm. I was surprised to see it weighed 911 grams. With 16 grams for the saddle collar, 5 for the bottle bolts, 20 for the hangers and around 70 for the PF30 bearings, it's at best 800 grams. Thats 60-70 more than 54cms or 56cms I've seen posted. The fork is on par at 326 with crown race..This is the red/blue color scheme with gloss- could that be the source? I've read that the team issue paint was the heaviest..


----------



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

My complete Hi-Mod women's EVO (51cm) with 2013 SRAM Red groupset, SiSL2 crankset, carbon cages, Speedplay Titanium pedals, and "heavy" 1500+ gram alloy training clinchers weighed in at 14.5 pounds. Didn't weigh it with my carbon racing tubies but dayem...... it's light


----------



## m66 (May 29, 2013)

MJCBH said:


> My complete Hi-Mod women's EVO (51cm) with 2013 SRAM Red groupset, SiSL2 crankset, carbon cages, Speedplay Titanium pedals, and "heavy" 1500+ gram alloy training clinchers weighed in at 14.5 pounds. Didn't weigh it with my carbon racing tubies but dayem...... it's light



Hmmm..i'll throw out 40 grams for the cages and 150 grams for the pedals, so just a hair over 14lbs. Very nice.

My '12 Sram Red Evo 54 with SISL2 compact and a set of Vision TC24 tubies is at 13lb 6 oz 

I've shelved the Red Racing build because I found a killer deal on a Black, 52, factory build (Dura Ace 9000, Enve 25 tubies, SISL2, Fizik Antares 00 and Enve post and cockpit). It's 11lbs 15 oz and really could get a lot lighter, but I'm too busy riding it to mess with it lol


----------

